# when she moved out....



## whittfield (Feb 26, 2011)

My wife moved out from our rented home and took our children to live in an apartment with a lease I was not part of.
I will not drag on over why think event occurred in this entry, but when she moved out, I, within the next year of this separation, I moved to another state. Was I wrong? Or should I have stayed in the same state as my children?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Seems to me that the kids should have been your priority.

Now maybe the other state was the only place you could get a job to support them but it just seems to me that, without any extenuating circumstances, you abandoned your kids.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

why did you move to another state?


----------



## Anooniemouse (May 5, 2010)

Other option: Go collect my kids, because I'm not letting her make a unilateral decision on how I'm going to be involved in my kids life post divorce should it come to it. 

Continuity of environment is 9/10 of the law in the states...


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I think a good decision would have been to stay somewhere close to the children so that you could be more invovled in their lives. However, I don't know the circumstances of your move so only you can really say if it was right or wrong.


----------

